# CMS rejection code N402



## csruiz (May 30, 2008)

I received an EOB from Medicare Part B stating that it could not be crossed over to Medicaid because of HIPAA required "N402". Can anyone tell me what this means and what I need to do? Medicare paid their part.
Thanks, Cindy


----------



## heatherwinters (May 30, 2008)

*Valid State Code*

Try checking to make sure the claim had a valid state code


----------

